# Serial Number scratched, can it be restamped?



## Gyrobob (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a Remington 870 that has damage to the serial number.  You can read it, but just barely.  What is the best way to make this right?  
-- 1. Have the surface taken down a few thousandths and restamp it?
-- 2. Have the surface taken down a few thousandths and laser cut the existing numbers a little deeper?
-- 3. Take the receiver to a jeweler who specializes in engraving?
-- 4. Toss the receiver and buy another one?
-- 5. Take the receiver to a gunsmith that can do precise engraving?

Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.  The gun has some sentimental value.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## fishtail (Aug 11, 2009)

Best course of action is to leave it alone.
I have a firearm with restamped numbers only because it was rebuilt from receiver up.
Restamping it is changing the original numbers, even if you are using the same numbers.
I don't understand if "You can read it, but just barely.", why there is a need to tinker with the numbers.

Here is a thought, have the same numbers stamped in a different location on the receiver.


----------



## bearpugh (Aug 11, 2009)

if its legible i'd leave it alone.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 11, 2009)

*Serial no*

I thought it was against the law to mess with a serial no. on a firearms.I dont think you should mess with it because someone might see it and think you were up to something.I wouldnt buy or trade for a firearm that the serial no had been messed with.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 11, 2009)

Leave it alone.


----------



## Gyrobob (Aug 11, 2009)

The comment was made that I shouldn't do anything with the serial number because it would look like it was being messed with.  That's what it looks like now.  That is why I want to tidy it up so the serial number is plainly visible, and that it's obvious the numbers are not disguised or something other than they are supposed to be.

Another comment was made that "I wouldn't buy or trade for a gun that had the serial number scratched up."  I wouldn't either.  I inherited this thing, and it has some sentimental value, so I am not interested in selling it.  So, buying, selling, or trading are not factors in this situation.  I just want to get the thing working nicely, and looking reasonable.


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## germag (Aug 11, 2009)

Leave it alone. Don't mess with the serial numbers. If it's legible, it's fine. You could run afoul of BATF if you start messing with it, even if you don't intend to change the numbers.

Do you have any idea why someone tried to alter the numbers in the first place? Was the gun stolen? There's a reason why someone tried to alter it, and whatever it is you can bet it's not good.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd vote "Leave it alone".  There's very little chance that a LEO will ever look at the serial number.  If he/she does, if they can read it, they'll most likely leave you alone.  I've got an 1100 that I duracoated.  You'd have to scrape the paint off to even read the serial number on it, but I'm not worried.  It will be on the dove field with me on 9/5, as is.  It would take a real pain of a LEO to make a case against me for obscuring the serial number when I was just repainting an old gun to protect it from rusting.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Aug 12, 2009)

Another option would be to contact Remington for the restoration if there is sentimental reason for keeping. If I had anyone do it , it would be with the manufacturer.

Otherwise, Leave it be and let it be part of it's sentimental mystery.


----------



## Gyrobob (Aug 12, 2009)

Contacting Remington is something I hadn't thought of.  That might be the best thing to do based on the main reason I want this gun back to normal (sentimental reasons).  

That way it would be tidy and legal and keep all the original parts.  If it costs hundreds of bucks, though, I'll have to figure out how sentimental I really am.

Other folks I have discussed this with have said in similar situations, various manufacturers have simply replaced the receiver with a new one,.... and in one case, they gave the guy a whole new gun!!

I'll give 'em a call.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Aug 12, 2009)

Depending on the level of damage, I've read several times elsewhere that a new receiver be used and your serial number stamped  on it with your old damaged one being destroyed by the manufacture. In the end how would you really know if they didn't make it known?

I guess it all comes down to what service level Remington will offer and at what cost they will offer it. You may only pay shipping or they may want as much as a new one. Like you said, it's all in how sentimental are you and what makes this 870 special/unique to you.


----------

